# MultiOne Mini Loader



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone out there have any experience with the MultiOne mini loader. I was at the Farm Show, yesterday in Syracuse, NY and saw them. Looks like it may be a fit for sidewalk work or real small plowing jobs. Has a skid steer interface adapter that you can use your skid steer attachments. Over 170 attachments are available for the machine. Could be a useful year round use machine. Visibility is great just like a loader. So much better than a skid steer. Another company makes a similar style of machine called Avant. Saw a tree company in my area using the Avant machine. Neither machine is made in USA. MultiOne from Italy and the Avant from Sweden. The city of Canandaigua, NY has a couple of the MultiOne taking care of sidewalks in the downtown area. There are several model sizes available. They can pick up an amazing weight compared to the machine weight.

BTW, I also saw the new Toro Dingo #2000. Amazing machine but at 55K plus, you might as well have a skid steer, although with the extendable boom it can load a tandem dump truck, with it's 1 cu/yd bucket.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been intruiged by that machine too. I only test drove one on a dealer lot when picking up another machine and very cool. Definitely a little weird with the pivot point behind the seat but liked it.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Yesterday, I got a demo of the MultiOne model 6.3. Over all I liked the machine concept. Very easy to operate with easy access controls. Great visibility and a great heater. It was about 10*F. There was issues with the skid steer adeptor plate for the MultiOne interface


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

bluejlandscaper said:


> Anyone out there have any experience with the MultiOne mini loader. I was at the Farm Show, yesterday in Syracuse, NY and saw them. Looks like it may be a fit for sidewalk work or real small plowing jobs. Has a skid steer interface adapter that you can use your skid steer attachments. Over 170 attachments are available for the machine. Could be a useful year round use machine. Visibility is great just like a loader. So much better than a skid steer. Another company makes a similar style of machine called Avant. Saw a tree company in my area using the Avant machine. Neither machine is made in USA. MultiOne from Italy and the Avant from Sweden. The city of Canandaigua, NY has a couple of the MultiOne taking care of sidewalks in the downtown area. There are several model sizes available. They can pick up an amazing weight compared to the machine weight.
> 
> BTW, I also saw the new Toro Dingo #2000. Amazing machine but at 55K plus, you might as well have a skid steer, although with the extendable boom it can load a tandem dump truck, with it's 1 cu/yd bucket.


 I seen them working in Canandaigua, The local rental place bought one and done some stump grinding for me. Pretty efficient little machine.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Got a demo yesterday on the MultiOne model 6.3+. I like the machine concept. Great visibility vs a skid steer. The machine had issues with the adapter plate from the MultiOne interface plate. The adapter plate was warped , so the pocking pins couldn't be engaged on my skid steer attachments. They only have 1 adapter plate and will have to order a new one. 
The model 6.3+ is rated at 2,116 lbs. The tipping load is 2,646 lbs. It couldn't even lift a pallet of rock salt off the ground, 2,450 lbs. It should of at least lifted it off the ground. The specs may be over rated.
Next week the salesman wants to bring out a model 8.4+, rated at 2,822 lbs, with a tipping load at 3,527 lbs. That bigger machine maybe able to lift that pallet of rock salt, hopefully. The only downside is the 8.4+ is 10K, more than the 6.3+. We'll see what happens.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I am 90% sure (but I dont know him personally) that the guy in the video is a member here. He is the guy that put a wideout on a Ford Raptor a few years back.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

There is a used one here:

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/hvo/d/new-lenox-2017-multi-one-52-4-wd-mini/6834233746.html


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a demo of the MultiOne 8.4S, on Thursday. It definitely was a step up from the 6.3 of last week. The machine is 9" longer and 4" wider and has a lifting capacity of 800 lbs more than the 6.3. The two speed transmission gives a lot of extra travel speed and the high flow option in the hydraulics really makes a difference in using my Bob Cat self loading salt spreader. With the high flow I got about 40' of salt spreading width versus the 15', with the standard flow of the 6.3 machine. Big difference!.
The lifting capacity easily picked up the 2,500 lb pallet of rock salt and with additional rear counterweight it will pick up a pallet of Unilock wall stone. The salesman suggested that I try the model 9.5 as it will pick-up another 1200 lbs of weight. The trade off is the 9.5 is a much bigger machine. 15" longer and 9" wider, which makes it too wide for sidewalk work (plowing). He said that the smaller tires could be substituted on the 9.5, but it would be still 4" wider than the 8.4S.
A nearby nursery and and hardscape supply co., was very interested in the the machine, but he's getting a demo of a 10.9 which has a a 6,000 lb lifting capacity. That firm has a fleet of 6 Bob Cats skid steers from mid size to the largest size.
I'm weighing my options at the present time, but as the snow season winds down for this year, there may be a use for summer landscape work for the MultiOne mini loader.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Stopped by my bobcat dealer a year ago and spotted one. The manager said they got it for a customer that had his heart set on one. He rolled his eyes with the price, cant remember the price but it was similar to those extremely "well" priced avants's. Neat machine, I guess if it fits your niche and your market will support its price it would be handy.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Stopped by my Bob Cat dealer, yesterday. We were talking about the MultiOne mini loader. He told me that they were thinking about taking on the Avant line of mini loaders, similar to MultiOne, about a year ago. Now he tells me that Bob Cat is coming out with their own line of mini loaders, this fall or early winter. No info available on the Bob Cat line but he did show me a pic of a model Bob Cat has out there being tested. He said that there is a lot of interest in mini loaders, that's why Bob Cat is going to launch their own line of them. I'm waiting for more info from Bob Cat from them.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Those look like Avants just painted blue.

We used the Avant last summer for about two weeks in an area that had a lot of soil to come out and new soil brought back in. The area had skinny walks to run on. We found it did really well, just didn't like how much it bounced around when the bucket was empty.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I wonder if bobcat will be able to keep the price down when they offer a baby loader.It may be just a painted version of another brand. Don't know if there's any patents involved. When I looked at the multi one pic I posted I had to laugh,it looked like a golf cart !


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought Bobcat already had some small articulating loaders ? Or were they discontinued years ago ?


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Bob Cat did have a small loader but discontinued that model
years ago. This is going to be a completely new version of the mini loader. I saw a pic taken at the Bob Cat winter dealer meeting in FL, it's doesn't look like a MultiOne or Avant. There are similarities but the machine is different. It only has one single arm for the boom and extension, unlike the MultiOne and Avant which has a double arm set up. The Bob Cat will come standard with a skid steer interface plate, unlike the MultiOne and Avant which have their own interface and you will need an adapter plate to hook up standard skid steer attachments to them. Also MultiOne has an adapter to hook up mini skid steer attachments from Toro and other manufactures. Unless you want to buy the very pricey attachments from MultiOne and Avant
Another point, Bob Cat is re-introducing their tractor lineup again. I wonder who will be making the tractors for Bob Cat. Their tractors in the past were made by Kioti.
This is all food for thought!


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

bluejlandscaper said:


> Bob Cat did have a small loader but discontinued that model
> years ago. This is going to be a completely new version of the mini loader. I saw a pic taken at the Bob Cat winter dealer meeting in FL, it's doesn't look like a MultiOne or Avant. There are similarities but the machine is different. It only has one single arm for the boom and extension, unlike the MultiOne and Avant which has a double arm set up. The Bob Cat will come standard with a skid steer interface plate, unlike the MultiOne and Avant which have their own interface and you will need an adapter plate to hook up standard skid steer attachments to them. Also MultiOne has an adapter to hook up mini skid steer attachments from Toro and other manufactures. Unless you want to buy the very pricey attachments from MultiOne and Avant
> Another point, Bob Cat is re-introducing their tractor lineup again. I wonder who will be making the tractors for Bob Cat. Their tractors in the past were made by Kioti.
> This is all food for thought!


I was told that Bobcat bought out Kioti's pattens and would be producing them with around 15 models in the lineup . they are also going to be marketing a 145 excavator and then the line of compact wheel loaders but they were unsure how many models


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

I had another demo of the 8.4S MultiOne loader this past week. Unlike the earlier one I demoed in March for snow and ice services, I used it for a day of work in my landscaping business. I was very pleased with the MultiOne using it to load materials, move materials on a landscaping job. I have to agree with John Greshan, of Greshan Services, in the above post.


LapeerLandscape said:


> I'm seriously looking at purchasing the Multi One 8.4S loader for my business. I'll be getting pricing from the salesman, after evaluating the trade in value of a couple pieces of my equipment. Hopefully It will work out for me as I really like that machine.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My neighbor bought a 760i Avant for around $80k. Has a tool cat that can’t load even a baby dump so she’s goin. 

Money could be better spent for his needs. Mainly sidewalks and loading a single salter. 

Some larger tree companies have the little ones but they don’t seem to justify the cost for carrying a few logs or brush.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Will be using the MultiOne to replace two tractors in my fleet. The MultiOne with the extended boom can load my Freightliner dump with high side boards that I couldn't load with either my Kioti tractor or my New Holland 45 hp. I had to raise the bed up and load over the tailgate.
Also I have several Dingo attachments and Bob Cat attachments that I can use on the MultiOne.
In winter I will use the MultiOne for sidewalk work on a large complex. I have a Ventrac 52" Vee plow adapted for my Dingo and a 6' Protec snow pusher for plowing. And my Bob Cat self loading salt spreader spreads rock salt to almost 40' with the high flow option on the MultiOne.
Best of all the MultiOne was no where near the cost of your neighbor's Avant. 15K less and that included two MultiOne attachments.
I'll be using the MultiOne for more that just carrying brush and a few logs!


cjames808 said:


> My neighbor bought a 760i Avant for around $80k. Has a tool cat that can't load even a baby dump so she's goin.
> 
> Money could be better spent for his needs. Mainly sidewalks and loading a single salter.
> 
> Some larger tree companies have the little ones but they don't seem to justify the cost for carrying a few logs or brush.


----------

